# Chattahoochee WMA



## Kkniphfer1 (Jul 7, 2015)

In a few weeks I will be going to Chattahoochee WMA for a day or 2 scouting bear. I've hunted cohutta for several years but I'm thinking about trying here. I've never been on Chattahoochee. I'm not asking for any coordinates or where your spot is. All I'm asking for is a good point of reference of a decent place to start. I would greatly appreciate any help! Thanks yall!


----------



## Bubba Watson (Jul 7, 2015)

Last year  I hunted on white oak gap rd.  Saw plenty of Bear sign, and good  Lord at the acorns on the ground. Should be some fat bears this year if they picked up all of them. Also scouted Poplar stump gap up along the trail but didn't see much sign. Did find some white oaks up there that had been torn up in years past. Be headed up that way soon myself.
Good Luck.


----------



## Gerrik (Jul 7, 2015)

I've seen bears a couple times along the river, in the stretch from the check-in station, to the low gap creek confluence. Usually in late summer, so it might be a place to start.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jul 7, 2015)

Hint: richard b russell


----------



## Kkniphfer1 (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks fellas. Do yall think I'm making a good decision by going to Chattahoochee over cohutta or would I be better off sticking with cohutta?


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jul 8, 2015)

If you know cohutta, stay at cohutta. Bear populations are either equal or better at cohutta. The psm harvest is better at chattahoochee but so much of cohutta is so inaccessible that the numbers dont mean much.


----------



## Bucky T (Jul 8, 2015)

Chattahoochee is a tourist playground.....  People driving through and day hiking and mountain biking 24/7....

I'm about ready to give Cohutta a try.  Hear it's much more remote and not 5 minutes away from a major tourism city like Helen.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jul 9, 2015)

The Wilderness...


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 17, 2015)

Bucky T said:


> Chattahoochee is a tourist playground.....  People driving through and day hiking and mountain biking 24/7....
> 
> I'm about ready to give Cohutta a try.  Hear it's much more remote and not 5 minutes away from a major tourism city like Helen.



I frequent Chatt WMA year round.  Bears, Turkeys, and summer fishing.  I am sick of people driving through in BMW's asking how to get out of this place.


----------



## Panther25 (Aug 10, 2015)

*Harvest Numbers*

Is there somewhere to find the number of bears killed on each WMA?


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 10, 2015)

Panther25 said:


> Is there somewhere to find the number of bears killed on each WMA?



It is always difficult to dredge up these numbers. These types of numbers are published often for deer and turkey, but never bears. I don't know why that is. 
The only person that I know of on the forum that might be able to conjure up some semblance of a report might be Coastie.

COASTIE.....If you're reading this, speak up!!


----------



## Etoncathunter (Aug 11, 2015)

Panther25 said:


> Is there somewhere to find the number of bears killed on each WMA?



I think GoN has it in the September or October tissue.


----------



## JWilson (Sep 6, 2015)

Saw 14 bears last week on chattahoee


----------



## ClovisSports (Sep 6, 2015)

JWilson said:


> Saw 14 bears last week on chattahoee



There are no bears there.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 7, 2015)

Come on back and kill 2 this weekend


----------



## Dana Young (Sep 8, 2015)

Why stop at two bring your friends and family kill them all


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 8, 2015)

That crossbow is as long as that buck.


----------



## josh chatham (Sep 8, 2015)

Yes kill all of them!!!  Dana, havent been on in a while.  Hope your doing good.  Heard rumors of a 500# bear seen in Lumpkin.  I helped the man drag one out that weighed 475 that saw this one and he said the one he saw last week was way bigger!  Hope he walks by someone else because i would hate to deal with that big ol thing!  Good luck on the bears this weekend.  Hope yall kill all the bears, I just want a deer.


----------



## Dana Young (Sep 8, 2015)

a deer would make me a lot happier than a bear


----------



## brandonsc (Sep 8, 2015)

Me my dad and brother are headed up in a few weeks for the "special" bear only hunt so if anyone knows where a good place to start looking for a bear and don't mind sharing itd be greatly appreciated


----------

